# Second job NOT related to EMS?



## NomadicMedic (Apr 23, 2013)

I'm curious if anyone here has a second job not related to EMS or any type of Public Safety.

This is mine...


----------



## RocketMedic (Apr 23, 2013)

I kind of want to try my hand at selling cars or something, just for the challenge.


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Apr 23, 2013)

Before I was a medic, when I was part time as an EMT, I also worked part time and seasonal for UPS.


----------



## joshrunkle35 (Apr 23, 2013)

I'm a firearms instructor first and an EMT second (soon to be a medic)


----------



## mcdonl (Apr 23, 2013)

I am the Oncology Program Manager for my local health care system.


----------



## Christopher (Apr 23, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> I'm curious if anyone here has a second job not related to EMS or any type of Public Safety.
> 
> This is mine...



Can't show pictures from work, but I'm a lead software engineer in the nuclear industry at a facility which designs and manufactures nuclear fuel (it also designs reactors themselves and their serviceable components).

My group focuses on automation of existing software processes (can't exactly get our software at Best Buy), visualization of analyses, and the optimization of fuel design/loadouts. I also do systems administration for our computational cluster (~70 16-32 processor machines w/ 24-32G RAM each, 18TB of online storage).

I work in an 8'x8' cell, errr, cubicle, with 3 computer monitors on my workstation. My left two monitors containing development environments (a mix of Fortran, C, and C# development) and the right one running Google Chrome (typically documentation for various software frameworks).

About the best I can describe it.


----------



## Achilles (Apr 23, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> I'm curious if anyone here has a second job not related to EMS or any type of Public Safety.
> 
> This is mine...



Live sound is better 
Infact lighting is better than sound 

Here's what I do, besides FF/ EMS

Mulching 





Storm clean up/ tree removal





Lawn care 










Snowplowing 






Sodding/ landscaping














Can't find any sprinkler work jobs...
Used to be in the sound and lighting gig, kinda wish I stayed in it a little more.


----------



## J B (Apr 23, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> I'm curious if anyone here has a second job not related to EMS or any type of Public Safety.
> 
> This is mine...



Recording studio?

What is your schedule like and how does doing EMS work out for you?

I'm a freelance musician / piano teacher / math+english+SAT tutor.  However, I've come to realize it's tough to make enough money doing this, at least if I want to retire or "semi-retire" at some point...

I actually haven't even started my EMT-B class yet, but in theory EMS work should compliment a music career really well.  The ability to work 24-hour shifts means you get more time to do other things (ie if you work a 24 it only takes one day, whereas if you work three 9-5 shifts you basically lose three whole days).  It's also something I've always been interested in so I think it should be a really good fit for me.


----------



## shfd739 (Apr 23, 2013)

Rocketmedic40 said:


> I kind of want to try my hand at selling cars or something, just for the challenge.



I want to do something on the side with cars but don't really know what. 

Selling cars and dealers is a dirty game though.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 23, 2013)

It's actually a radio station. Before I became a medic, I did 20+ years in broadcasting, and now I just do fill in/part time at a couple of local stations when they need me. 

I certainly don't do it for the money, more because its fun, I'm kinda good at it ... And I miss it. As a medic, I work 2 days/2 nights and have 4 days off, so I have plenty of time to work an occasional radio shift.


----------



## J B (Apr 23, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> It's actually a radio station. Before I became a medic, I did 20+ years in broadcasting, and now I just do fill in/part time at a couple of local stations when they need me.
> 
> I certainly don't do it for the money, more because its fun, I'm kinda good at it ... And I miss it. As a medic, I work 2 days/2 nights and have 4 days off, so I have plenty of time to work an occasional radio shift.



Ahhhhh, hence the "Cool 101.3" logo... Pretty cool.


----------



## RocketMedic (Apr 23, 2013)

shfd739 said:


> I want to do something on the side with cars but don't really know what.
> 
> Selling cars and dealers is a dirty game though.



Oh, I fully agree. Manipulative, stupid and exploitative as it is. That being said, a good, professional salesman is still someone helpful. The salesman I bought my truck from was nothing but honest and professional, and it earned him my business.


----------



## medic308 (Apr 23, 2013)

I'm a part time electrician when I'm not working as an EMT


----------



## shfd739 (Apr 23, 2013)

Rocketmedic40 said:


> Oh, I fully agree. Manipulative, stupid and exploitative as it is. That being said, a good, professional salesman is still someone helpful. The salesman I bought my truck from was nothing but honest and professional, and it earned him my business.



There are some good ones. I'd love to try it but I doubt a dealer would let me play part time. 

Another thing Id like is to sell real truck accessory/camping/expedition stuff for Jeeps and Land Cruisers. Non-bro trucks lol. Owning a Land Cruiser/Toyota shop would be a dream.


----------



## Engineered (Apr 23, 2013)

Im a engineer outside of EMS.  I enjoy EMS more


----------



## Gorgeousgeorge (Apr 23, 2013)

I coach rowing with a high school team in the area. I have to say I enjoy being an EMT more. I love the sport of rowing,  just not a huge fan of babysitting high school kids.


----------



## nemedic (Apr 23, 2013)

It's iffy on whether it applies to EMS, but I occasionally work at a funeral home. It is kinda odd getting a call for a wake/funeral on my cell at work a few hours after working them. Yes, I turn those jobs down. 

I also work at a florist delivering, some DJing, and I'm trying to figure out how to get the proper paperwork taken care of to legally produce certain adult beverages.


----------



## Tigger (Apr 23, 2013)

I worked as a student-athletic trainer for a division 1 hockey program for three years. Out of their season I float around covering other sports (mostly women's lacrosse this year) and train new hires.


----------



## J B (Apr 23, 2013)

Tigger said:


> I worked as a student-athletic trainer for a division 1 hockey program for three years. Out of their season I float around covering other sports (mostly women's lacrosse this year) and train new hires.



What school, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Tigger (Apr 23, 2013)

J B said:


> What school, if you don't mind me asking?



Colorado College, I suppose I can make my employer known now that I am not a student anymore and am getting my diploma in less than a month!


----------



## abckidsmom (Apr 23, 2013)

I homeschool my kids.  It's the hardest job that pays nothing in the world.


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Apr 23, 2013)

emt308 said:


> I'm a part time electrician when I'm not working as an EMT



you must take a hell of a pay cut when working as an EMT?


----------



## Trashtruck (Apr 23, 2013)

Christopher said:


> Can't show pictures from work, but I'm a lead software engineer in the nuclear industry at a facility which designs and manufactures nuclear fuel (it also designs reactors themselves and their serviceable components).
> 
> My group focuses on automation of existing software processes (can't exactly get our software at Best Buy), visualization of analyses, and the optimization of fuel design/loadouts. I also do systems administration for our computational cluster (~70 16-32 processor machines w/ 24-32G RAM each, 18TB of online storage).
> 
> ...



Ummm...what? :0


----------



## chaz90 (Apr 23, 2013)

ExpatMedic0 said:


> you must take a hell of a pay cut when working as an EMT?



Yeah, I think this just might apply to Christopher's day job too. That does sound like a unique job Christopher! Is that your full time gig?


----------



## teedubbyaw (Apr 23, 2013)

Trashtruck said:


> Ummm...what? :0



What I was thinking. Lol


----------



## Household6 (Apr 23, 2013)

I homeschool my kids, operate a daycare in my home for infants with fragile immunities..

I used to be an R&D EE for Arctic Cat engines, but I quit that mess to do something emotionally valuable.

Once I get a job on a rig crew, I figure I'll make a 5th of what I use to.


----------



## Christopher (Apr 23, 2013)

Trashtruck said:


> Ummm...what? :0



Think really big computers to play a giant game of billiards (that's all fission is really; the most complicated way to boil water).



chaz90 said:


> Yeah, I think this just might apply to Christopher's day job too. That does sound like a unique job Christopher! Is that your full time gig?



Full time since '07, contract work since '04ish, intern/coop starting in '01. Pay is in the 55th percentile as far as software goes, but that's what you get at a Fortune 10 company unless you're in a position which has external billing (or a P&L leader).

As far as the job goes, it is two parts computer archeology and one part bleeding edge. I'm in charge of software that was written in the 60's and still exists today, relatively unchanged. The neat thing is it was all bleeding edge back then, nothing at all like it...whereas if you use contemporary standards it isn't quite as neat. We mix it up with the latest and greatest for certain projects, which helps keep you sane.

The nuclear industry is very niche and works on a geologic time scale. Slow to advance as it takes a long time to qualify products. Not a friendly environment for younger software folks, hence me getting into medicine.


----------



## Dwindlin (Apr 24, 2013)

Musician.  Finishing grad school in a month (not music related).


----------



## medic308 (Apr 24, 2013)

ExpatMedic0 said:


> you must take a hell of a pay cut when working as an EMT?



Don't you know it!!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 24, 2013)

Just found a pic of Christopher's cube.


----------



## PaddyWagon (Apr 24, 2013)

Game programmer most of the day, as soon as I can find a service that'll take an old and inexperienced basic who only wants to EMS on weekends... then that =)


----------



## hogwiley (Apr 24, 2013)

I did a couple different jobs outside of EMS even after I got my EMT license. Worked as a heavy equipment mechanic and a welder. The reason I got into EMS was to get out of that kind of work, but I still did it for a while afterwards because full time EMT jobs that pay a living wage are so rare.

I miss the volunteer agency I was with because all the EMTs had other jobs and did EMS because they liked to help people or out of a sense of community, most of us were vets, and everyone was mature, competent and proven in other areas so we had a lot of all around expertise and knowledge, which is far from the case in paid EMS, particularly at the EMT level.


----------



## Wheel (Apr 25, 2013)

Worked in retail for a while, quit that to work overtime. Just makes way more sense financially for a newlywed.


----------



## RocketMedic (Apr 25, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> Just found a pic of Christopher's cube.




Must be interesting running Chrome on a Klingon Light Octagon.


----------



## Christopher (Apr 25, 2013)

Rocketmedic40 said:


> Must be interesting running Chrome on a Klingon Light Octagon.



Google prides themselves on their cross platform support.


----------



## chillybreeze (Apr 27, 2013)

I actually have 3 jobs!  I work at 2 fire dept based ems squads and my 3rd job is at an RV dealership.


----------



## Trashtruck (Apr 27, 2013)

I've tried, unsuccessfully, to apply to various jobs outside of EMS, but was 'over qualified'

What? You can't hire a paramedic bus boy?


----------



## comppro (Apr 29, 2013)

Couple of projects that i've done. No longer work there but enjoyed the work.


----------



## chillybreeze (Apr 29, 2013)

beautiful work!!


----------



## Christopher (Apr 30, 2013)

comppro said:


> Couple of projects that i've done. No longer work there but enjoyed the work.



All I gotta say is...daaaamn son.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 30, 2013)

I wish I had the skills to do stone work stuff.


----------



## VFlutter (Apr 30, 2013)

comppro said:


>



Any idea how much that cost? Roughly. That is almost exactly what I want to do with my backyard. I am assuming it is way out of my price range though.


----------



## Achilles (Apr 30, 2013)

Chase said:


> Any idea how much that cost? Roughly. That is almost exactly what I want to do with my backyard. I am assuming it is way out of my price range though.



Between 5 and 30,000 dollars, it all depends on the quality of the product you want. As well as what you want. (Eg. Gas fire pit, low voltage landscape lighting, etc.)


----------



## 9D4 (Apr 30, 2013)

What Achilles said. I did one similar when I was working construction in my sophomore year. No electrical ran through it. Ours was nowhere as intricate with the various sizing of the bricks, either. All together, I think we charged it at$8,700. Was 2-3 years ago, though, so my memory could be a bit faulty


----------

